# Bearded dragon tail lighter than rest of body?



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

It's very strange and not come across such vivid contrast before! Anyone have any idea why this is? Should I be worried?


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

nothing to worry about there! It's just preparing to shed it!

Beardies will shed parts of their body at different times. It does make them look a little odd, espesh when they are shedding just their feet and it looks like they have little socks on!


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Just looks like the tail's getting ready to shed to me.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Lol aww yay she hasnt shed in about 4 months! Her tail wasnt like that before she shed before so I was a tad worried, thanks guys!!


----------



## LolaStar (Jul 2, 2010)

My beardie looks a bit like that at the minute, his legs, head and tail are one colour and his body another!


----------



## richooooo (Nov 17, 2010)

mine is also the same


----------

